# Appendix L CPT book



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (Mar 21, 2012)

Where can I go to get more clarity on Appendix L in the CPT book?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Mar 22, 2012)

What kind of clarity?  What are you looking for?


----------

